# South Orange County Reformed Bible Study



## dannyhyde (Dec 3, 2008)

Dear Puritanboarders:

The consistory of the Oceanside United Reformed Church (Carlsbad/Oceanside, CA) is convinced that south Orange County (San Clemente/Dana Point/San Juan Capistrano) needs a confessionally Reformed congregation. Over the past 6 months we have discussed, prayed, studied, and developed a plan to explore gathering a core group. With that in mind we have commissioned Jon Moersch, our recent seminary graduate and now candidate for the ministry in the URCNA, to do this work.

What can you do?

1. *Pray* for the Holy Spirit to raise up a core group in this barren area.

2. *Propagate* the Reformed faith by speaking with anyone in south Orange County who is not a member of a Reformed congregation.

3. *Point* these family, friends, neighbors, and co-workers to check out our website: South Orange County Reformed Bible Study


----------



## turmeric (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 3, 2008)

Praise God for the expansion!

Praying for sure.


----------

